# difference in salary



## EDI11 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, I have a job offer in Chennai India as an IT engineer for a US company, the compensation will be based on the US salary.
I am afraid that the difference in salary will create resentment with the local employees, is there any basis for my concern and what should I do to bridge the gap with the local employees?
My wife has a job offer as a principal of a private school over there would she face problems dealing with local male teachers?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

EDI11 said:


> Hi, I have a job offer in Chennai India as an IT engineer for a US company, the compensation will be based on the US salary.
> I am afraid that the difference in salary will create resentment with the local employees, is there any basis for my concern and what should I do to bridge the gap with the local employees?
> My wife has a job offer as a principal of a private school over there would she face problems dealing with local male teachers?


I believe you are US citizen or else, anyways...Salary related things are confidential and you should never disclose it to anyone and rest people there should be fine with that...and u should always avoid any such kind of conversation..

Rest, your wife definitely wont face any problem, she should be fine but it is always better to keep a distance and mingle anyone professinaly, 

Cultures are these days, even in India are mixed up with western ones, and it is always a good idea and practical too, to be professional at our workplace 
Best of luck !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------

